# EBJD playing dead?



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

My male EBJD has been freaking out, swimming upside down and then he'll just lay completely motionless on his side for a few minutes and fade completely and look dead.

Actually just did it longer than any time and was actually floating mouth up out of the water pale looking dead then sank to the bottom and slowly came back to life and is looking fine now.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sounds like swim bladder issues, fish can swallow air from the surface into their swim bladders maybe thats what it was doing?
is he capable of swimming normally and holding himself upright in the water?


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

that sounds exactly like what is happening. he can after breathing out a bunch of air. is there anything i can do or is it watch him die slowly?


----------

